# A bad day for this Helo driver...



## Zoomie (29 Oct 2004)

Inch has probably already seen this on the cfpilots.ca website...

Basically this is a mid-air refuelling gone bad...

http://www.consumptionjunction.com/downloadsnew/cj_38931.wmv


----------



## canuck101 (29 Oct 2004)

I think he would have to land sooner than later.


----------



## Bograt (29 Oct 2004)

On a scale of 1 to 10, what do you think was his "Pucker Factor"? Better yet was was the pucker factor of the guy next to him?


----------



## condor888000 (29 Oct 2004)

That looked like fun...or not!


----------



## Inch (29 Oct 2004)

Well it's better than cutting the tail off. Rule numero uno in helo flying : Be smooth, no sudden control inputs! 

At least he didn't cut the basket off, not a big concern if you're the last guy fueling, but if you're the first, there may be a few more ADREPs for new underwear as the other guys start to run out of fuel.


----------



## Bograt (31 Oct 2004)

One of the more humorous helicopter clips is that one taken from the FLIR of a US OH-Kiowa. The crew observed a young couple wrapped in love's embrace while they were in the backseat of their convertible.

The fly by at the end made me smile.


----------

